# Getting my period every 2 weeks?



## 4daughters (May 15, 2006)

I'm post partum 2 1/2 mos. and getting my period every 2 weeks??? Before being pregnant it was every 26 days. I wonder what's going on, is my body just trying to regulate? I am strictly BFing.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

How many times? Earlier on could easily have been lochia, post partum bleeding. I'd suggest taking your temperature same time each morning and fertility charting to learn what's going on with your body.


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

I think it could be any number of things. My SIL experienced this a couple of months after her dau was born. She found out that she had an ovarian cyst and was also preg again. I think it was the cyst causing the bleeding though?? Not sure.


----------



## 4daughters (May 15, 2006)

I'm sending an e-mail to my midwife and see what she says about it. I believe I do have an ovarian cyst as well. I had lochia for 5 weeks, then that stopped and two weeks later had cramps like was getting my period, woke up at there it was. Then again two weeks after that and two weeks after that. I will also take my temp. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## sandygirl (Oct 27, 2007)

I was doing this when I got my Period back at around 10mo PP - turned out to be a thyroid issue.


----------



## jmmarkov (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello,

I am 8 months postpartum following an emergency cesarean. We had attempted a home birth but my labor wasn't progressing quickly enough after my water broke. I have had difficulties keeping up my milk supply since about 4 months, and even now with the help of Fenugreek and Mother's Milk tea and nighttime nursings, I am barely hanging on most of the time. One week out of the month (usually just before my period, which returned ca. 4 months ago) it's incredibly difficult.

My dilemma is that I've now had my period three times in a month and a half. I'm concerned that my Fenugreek use is related, or perhaps a thyroid problem. (Though they did check my hormone levels at 4 months....)

I am going to my OB in a few days, but I'd love to know if anyone else had this experience?

JoAnne


----------

